# Anything better than Zillas?



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been out of riding for a few years now and am just now able to get back to it. I just picked up a Sportsman 700 in great shape that still has the stock tires on it. On my previous quads I found the Zillas to be a great tire for the combination of trails/rocks/light mud that we ride in my area. Being that I haven't paid much attention to new tires coming out over the last few years I was wondering if there have been any new tires released in that time that can compete with the versatility of the Zillas. I found the Zillas to have a decent ride and traction on dry trails with great performance in the light mud conditions we usually have around here. Just looking to see what may be out there before I go ahead and order a new set of Zillas.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The Mayhems look like zillas on roids & people here seem to like them a lot. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah, what he said. maybe the moto mtc tire also. awesome trail tire, tough as nails with deep lugs. i had them and they also did ok in the mud, but not as good as the zillas. the mega mayhems might be a more durable tire than the zilla though, as they are a little heavier i think. with simular capabilities.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have mega mayhems. I'd say I like them better than zillas that I've owned in the same size. Only down side to them is they are heavier than zillas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

I would look at mudlights or mayhems. Ive had 28s and 30 zillas know im running 30 mudlights i do about the same riding as you've said i had alot of bead problem anything under 15psi. Mud would get in there then they'd start leaking. I know to other guys had the same problem.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

mayhems are a good tire. I like mine alot. They do good in the mud and ride good also.


----------



## KawieKrizanek (Feb 2, 2014)

those moto's look decent. who has em?


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

scotts08brute said:


> I would look at mudlights or mayhems. Ive had 28s and 30 zillas know im running 30 mudlights i do about the same riding as you've said i had alot of bead problem anything under 15psi. Mud would get in there then they'd start leaking. I know to other guys had the same problem.



I've got 30 mudlites and have had the same problem. I run them about 7 psi, put 70 miles on the bike and they're still holding. I had discount put a **** ton of bead sealant and chalk and it seems to be good so far...


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

I dont have the bead problem with the mudlights. I run one tire flat didnt know it till i checked the air pressure. It was a bad valve core


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just wanted to update this. I ended up going with STI Black Diamond XTR's. I'm extremely happy with them from the few rides I've gone on. Pictures don't do these tires justice. I was really impressed when on my first ride I was walking through mud holes in 2wd that a bike in front of me was getting stuck in running executioners in 4wd. So far they have been excellent in everything I have run them through.


----------



## droptrd (May 1, 2014)

scotts08brute said:


> I would look at mudlights or mayhems. Ive had 28s and 30 zillas know im running 30 mudlights i do about the same riding as you've said i had alot of bead problem anything under 15psi. Mud would get in there then they'd start leaking. I know to other guys had the same problem.


My buddy had that problem with his mudlites too. He finally had to tube em. Good tires though. Does great on trails, light mud and snow. Descent wear too.


----------

